# What do you do for a living?



## vanguard (Dec 18, 2001)

I've become curious because of all the talk of Photoshop.  It seems like everybody here does something artistic.

This is my first poll.  Hopefully I do it right.

Vanguard


----------



## swizcore (Dec 18, 2001)

My degree is in communication media (very general description) but to get specific, my major was in web, DV post production and of course print media.- I went to CCS-college of art and design in Detroit- I worked at a studio for three months after I graduated from college last December, absolutely HATED working indoors during the beautiful part of the day so now I am part owner of the landscaping/snow removal business i worked at for 7 years from high school on up through college and freelance design on my time. I love it!. I make my own schedule and am hap hap happy!

Thats a helluva run-on sentence.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm A Lazy Ass Student, Studying Computing Diploma... On This Kick Ass (LMAO)
Duron 750MHz's, on Win2K! 
Its SOOO Fun! 
lol!

NeYo


----------



## Ronnie Fitz (Dec 18, 2001)

i run a recording studio with my mac
i also play 6 nights a week!!!
so that is what i do with my mac


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 18, 2001)

Full time undergraduate student and full time "other profession" (managing+some dev+some sys admin) = absolutelly no life


----------



## mindbend (Dec 18, 2001)

I run a small agency/production facility, everything including  print ads, websites, video post-production, campaign development, etc. All thanks to my Mac(s) and its/their influence on me. It's a great job, stroll in around 9:30 in the morning. I can make as much as I'm willing to work for.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Dec 18, 2001)

Web designer -- free lancer and contract worker for a major telco based in the southeast (BS). Also dabbling in video, 3D and audio production.


----------



## level9 (Dec 18, 2001)

digital prepress, slumlord, day-trader...i.e. scum.  

Actually, I'm a shift supervisor in a digital imaging dept. for a commercial printer working second shift (getting paid while I do this...thankyouverymuch), I own a few rental properties, and mess with the stock market (thankyouVERYmuch AAPL). I spend way too much time online...help.


----------



## genghiscohen (Dec 18, 2001)

Bureaucratic drudge for an incredibly screwed up state agency.  But I'm gathering up my resolve, and am gonna take a shot at earning my daily bread (and cable connection fees) by free-lance writing.
Yes, I was an English major.


----------



## Ralph J. (Dec 18, 2001)

Art Director for a mid-size commercial printer. And PROUDLY using OSX full-time (with a little help from the Classic layer, of course)


----------



## frgee (Dec 18, 2001)

catholic priest


----------



## vanguard (Dec 18, 2001)

I'm a Tech Lead (glorified engineer) for Cisco in their Internet Commerce dept.

I'm about 2/3's through my master's degree in Comp sci.

Vanguard


----------



## WoLF (Dec 18, 2001)

i work after my school is over on tuesdays and thursdays at another schools computer (mac) lab repairing them. $6.50 hr. not bad.  im the only one they know of in the city that can do this.

catholic priest eh? Im catholic! and proud of it.


----------



## .dev.lqd (Dec 19, 2001)

Junior at Rochester Institute of Technology studying New Media: Design and Imaging (basically like what Swizcore studied). I also manage a computer lab full of dual-head G4 workstations with pro DV decks and I don't get paid nearly enough for the kinds of questions I get asked


----------



## hazmat (Dec 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ~~NeYo~~ _
> *I'm A Lazy Ass Student, Studying Computing Diploma... On This Kick Ass (LMAO)
> Duron 750MHz's, on Win2K!
> Its SOOO Fun!
> ...



You study Ass? ;-)

Anyway,  degree in Linguistics and I do system administration (UNIX and Windows (when I'm forced to)) and general IT.  In NYC, it's amazing I still have a job.  And we're having our holiday party tomorrow night!


----------



## Scotty (Dec 19, 2001)

Grad school dropout, turned forensic scientist, turned IT guy in science department (UCLA Chemistry) currently doing sys administration and having a ball.  Trying to gather some steam to get an OSX lab going here....


----------



## Solaris (Dec 19, 2001)

1. I have a BSc in Geology / Biology.
2. Couldn't find a job.
3. Computer operator for 2 years.
4. Been a unix sysadmin for 2 years.


----------



## fiznutz (Dec 19, 2001)

CAD engineer stuck on a noisy win2k all day  with macosx.com as the only salvation


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 19, 2001)

I work so hard that it isn't indicated on the screen.


----------



## edX (Dec 19, 2001)

now a grad student in an 'other' field. got my first mac when i made my living publishing an entertainment paper. I was saving $200-$300 a month after owning it for 1 week. in those days you couldn't figure out out to get an ibm formatted in 1 week. i still enjoy amusing myself with illustrator and appleworks paint.  
you know, even just typing papers for school, a mac is easier to organize and still gives better wysiwyg than those other computers.


----------



## senne (Dec 19, 2001)

all computer-dudes in here, yeah

i'm studying for architecture and i have a life
Going to be riiiicch (so i can buy plenty of g5's/g6's/g7's/mega G's/.....)



SENNE


----------



## uoba (Dec 19, 2001)

fully fledged OSX-ified designer (web, print, new-media etc.) running my own busy-ness (which make me more of an accountant !)


----------



## benpoole (Dec 19, 2001)

I started off as a trainee chartered accountant for a Big 5 firm in the UK. Hated it. Well, I'm a BA Hons in American Studies (literature & politics mainly) for Pete's sake!

So I stopped training, and now I'm a developer there instead, specialising in Lotus Notes / Domino / web / bit of VB, and now learning Java.

And I have to use Windoze 2000 Pro; admittedly better than any other version of Windoze I've used... but still Windoze 

Got my first Mac in 1991... never looked back.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 19, 2001)

Senne, I don't know anything about architecture.


----------



## martinatkinson (Dec 19, 2001)

Hello!

Being only 14 I can not have an actual job.  I do, however, do freelance work for a graphic artist.  I have designed numberous websites and have layed out alot of newsletters for a missions organization called UPI.

Also, this summer I took up Cocoa programming.  I designed my first app called PowerText (as some of you may know).  I then switched to REALbasic development and have almost finished PowerText and have at least two more apps on the way.

It has been alot of fun the last couple of years.  Programming and webdesign are sort of a hobby of mine and I enjoy them incredibly (I would enjoy webdesigning even more if I had DSL and was't stuck with a 56K modem.  Talk about speed equal to that of a turtle!).  I now know more about website design than does the man whom I am apprenticing!

Wishing you a joyous holiday season!

Albert


----------



## yoyo123 (Dec 19, 2001)

Quality Assurance Engineer for a small software company and a fulltime CIS student.


----------



## MoNkeY mAgIc (Dec 19, 2001)

Yup I'm a developer.

On Win2k boxes most of the day uuuuurrrrgghhh

and

MacOSX at night! Woo Hoo!


----------



## funkyoucrew (Dec 19, 2001)

I'm the art director of a belgian party/techno/lifestyle magazine (Out Soon)

and I organise the Funk You! parties... check: http://www.funkyou.be


----------



## FaRuvius (Dec 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hervé Hinnekens _
> *I work so hard that it isn't indicated on the screen. *



That sounds badass.

FaRuvius


----------



## .dev.lqd (Dec 19, 2001)

> I work so hard that it isn't indicated on the screen.



H-digga... gonna make six figga'

word.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 19, 2001)

I think that there maybe something wrong with this. Everyone is a programmer or a designer. If you learn ERD you will think different. 
 Amazing


----------



## homer (Dec 19, 2001)

neuroscience grad student 

plus I try to keep the d*mn PCs in my lab running.  you gotta have SOME reason to rip your hair out.


----------



## bewshy (Dec 20, 2001)

I work for a major insurance company in Southern California by the beach in there Prior Authorization Dept.  I'm in charge of 3 east coast states, 2 mid west, SoCal, and our Asia assests.  Currently I'm looking for any other job that lets me admin, develop, or web design.  The IS dept below me enjoys pain (they use AS/400, VAX/VMS, with a dash of COBOL and RPG).  I'm 20 trying to squeeze school in here and there.

If anyone knows any good companies out here let me know.  I do UNIX, Mac, and Windows.



ericb

-------------------------------------------------------------------
"Got more funky styles then my laser jets got fonts"


----------



## SCrossman (Dec 20, 2001)

brain surgeon, oops, i need one.
System Administrator for a educational software publisher. Have all those great toys to play with, including Windows XP.
By night, a pimp! ( Progamming Incessantly to Make Pennies )


----------



## helios (Dec 20, 2001)

I am a systems support engineer for Sun Microsystems here on the east coast.  Use Solaris all day and X by night.  Still working out the differences in the UNIX context.


----------



## fuzz (Dec 20, 2001)

recently graduated Industrial Design student.  nice economy. 
perpetually working on my portfolio, keeping myself busy.
using Illustrator / Indesign / Photoshop on classic and OS 9.2.2.

i do seasonal print work for an advertising co, consult on technology.
most likely to shift computers to Apple from PC boxes for design 
work.  wohoo!

would like to see CAD applications shift towards Mac OS X from
Win NT's.  trained in Solid Works and Autocad.  looking forward to Ashlar Vellum Cobalt for OS X.  anybody familiar with it?  www.ashlar-vellum.com

would like to see Alias Wavefront release StudioTools for OS X also.
www.aliaswavefront.com/


----------



## Frederic (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm a developer, working all the day on Win2K  
But I managed to convince my boss that I needed an iMac with Mac OS X  
So, when my stupid Dell blows up (quite often), I can enjoy myself with the Mac.
And, of course, I've got my B&W G3, at home  

Happy XMas, all of you !


----------



## laguila (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm a Web Developer, who'll do just about anything else too if it's interesting work.

My current project is a corporate video to go out in 2 resolutions for web (http://www.aaam.abnamro.ca/en/newsletters/index.asp) and also as CD-ROM. I got to shoot (Canon ZR20 DV camera), edit (could iMovie BE any better?!  ), compress (talk about something being more of an art than a science even WITH Cleaner 5!) and burn on Hybrid CD with Quicktime 5 installers for both Mac and Windows (I actually had to get a SW Distribution License from Apple for the Quicktime).

I work in OS X all the time now (with lots of Classic). BTW, I love being able to run PHP Scripts right out of my "Sites" folder!!


----------



## roger (Dec 21, 2001)

I am a consultant working in Investment Banking. When I started up my own consultancy I threw out (literally) my PCs and bought Macs. All the guys that I commute on the train with get out their PCs and start looking at budgets, etc. - boring stuff. I get out my iBook and start editing my latest snowboarding movie (I do that a lot as well) or mucking around with MP3's, or email, etc. I feel like I am on an Apple advert at times.


----------



## dani++ (Dec 21, 2001)

(1) Finished Computer Science major degree
(2) started working on TV as a consultant, now working part-time as a community and web technical dev. on a TV station (W2k, oracle, solaris, and MacOSX)
(3) professor of computing and web development at a nearby college (classes prepared on my OSX-Cube, done on W2K)
(4) technical lead at my own multimedia (mostly mac-based) company (aprox. 10 employees)
(5) I can still manage to keep 99% of weekends off.
(6) No driving license yet.
(7) I have resisted buying or using a portable.

that's all for now. =)

dani++


----------



## twyg (Dec 21, 2001)

High School was as far as this student went. I would like to go to college, and anyone in high school who feels "I'll just take a year off" should rethink it... It's very difficult to get back into the swing. Enough of the daddy dearest speech though...

Running a 10 mac 3 PC network for a non-profit in NYC. While I've done such fun job descriptions as Pool Equipment Mechanic, Web Designer, and heavy machine mechanic it never fails that I end up fixing Macs all over again. It was my first job, and seems to have some staying power. 

I also work at a Rennaisance festival on the weekends in late summer making fun of people so that they'll play my game... Someone is always willing to be seperated from $2...


----------



## vanguard (Dec 21, 2001)

> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *High School was as far as this student went. I would like to go to college, and anyone in high school who feels "I'll just take a year off" should rethink it... It's very difficult to get back into the swing*



You might consider night school.  I kept plugging away for 7 years and got two bs degrees.  After another 1.5 years of school (and a two year break) now I'm 60% through my masters degree.

My classes are filled with people like us.  Guys that didn't go the normal route of full time day school but still had the desire to go to school.

What you want is out there, go get it baby.


----------



## tagliatelle (Dec 21, 2001)

My wish... being happy
I'm always in the house
I have received an other job that I tought
I find informatics not as important
than being the sun


----------



## davechen (Dec 21, 2001)

Got me a CS phd, cause I'm a teenage lobotomy.

I do research in computer graphics / medical visualization.  Basically how to use 3-d graphics for medical imaging & surgical planning.

The cool thing about OS X is now I can do all my work on one system.  Before I'd use big SGI's for hacking and Macs for writing & presentations.  Now I can compile and run my code on my mac, because of it's Unix w/ OpenGL.  

Of course there are things that a way expensive SGI can do, than no PC can approach.

dave


----------

